# Burning Up Deck Belts



## akurtz8

I have a 1999 MTD 42" deck. Deck has 2 pulleys and belt runs from deck to pulley underneath engine and baldes are engaged when deck is lowered. I have been through 2 belts in a month already. Mows great with new belt but can smell belt getting hot and doesnt last long. Not sure if there isnt enough tension on belt, or what the problem could be need help.


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum!
Check the pulleys,to be certain they aren't frozen. If they seem free,check to make sure the belt is routed correctly.


----------



## farmertim

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> Check the pulleys,to be certain they aren't frozen. If they seem free,check to make sure the belt is routed correctly.


What he said, welcome again.....o


----------



## kitz

also check to make sure the belt isnt on the outside of guide pins


----------



## akurtz8

All the pulleys are spinning freely and the belt is on correct. I bought the mower used this spring and mower runs great has a 20hp B&S engine but can't find the problem causing the deck belt to wear down so fast. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## deerseeker001

i put a new one on mine and wasn't strung correctly,belt was shot in 15 minutes.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Make sure there's no rust on the pulleys. A bent or squashed pulley is bad. That'll tear up belts, too.


----------



## wjjones

Also make sure all the pulleys are running straight, and in alignment.


----------



## akurtz8

The pulleys on the deck are rusted i'll have to see if i can clean them up hopefully that works..thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Sand the grooves in the pulley nice & smooth, then give them a shot of gloss black paint.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Are the belt retainers too tight on the motor pulley? Or could one of the pulley guards be too tight to the pulleys on the deck?

There should be various holes to locate the retainers under the motor ( basically just smooth bolts) - just keep the belt from popping off the drive pulley.


----------



## 2billt

I usually find rusty pulleys shredding belts and sticky tension systems along with dull blades burning belts. I have fogged a light coat of different colored flat paint on each pulley V and run it to pin point a problem.

You said your system engages deck belt tension as you lower the deck.
Does it trip a electric clutch or is it a fulcrum tensioning system?


----------



## mebmaster

I had a similar problem a few years back, got to the point to where I could only mow the yard a couple of weeks and would have to replace the belt as the old one would shred. Everything looked alligned and spun free. I finally took the deck off and replaced every pulley and spindle bearing. Put it all back together, and havn't had a problems since. Belt wear is normal again. It was a pain in the butt to do, and a little pricey, but it solved the problem.
meb


----------



## akurtz8

I cleaned all the rust off the v's on the pulleys until they were nice and smooth and painted them. There was alot of rust on them. Mowed today with a new belt and worked great no smell of burning rubber and the belt looks great. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## legotech7

*Trans belts*



mebmaster said:


> I had a similar problem a few years back, got to the point to where I could only mow the yard a couple of weeks and would have to replace the belt as the old one would shred. Everything looked alligned and spun free. I finally took the deck off and replaced every pulley and spindle bearing. Put it all back together, and havn't had a problems since. Belt wear is normal again. It was a pain in the butt to do, and a little pricey, but it solved the problem.
> meb


Just read your post on belt wear. I have the same problem, but mostly on my trans belt witch goes around a double pulley. The belts get chewed up pretty every good two or three cuttings. Did you have the change that double pulley as well? Can you tell me where you got the pulleys? Its getting so I hate to cut my grass anymore; very frustrating...

Thanks, Joe......


----------



## 2billt

Hey Joe,
Model#?
Trans=Auto,man,hydro?
If auto, shift rev/fwd or foot controls?
...BT


----------



## Dogboy

I read all of the above suggestions and most of them are common sense but the question was not answered. I have a craftsman 21HP with a 48" mower deck and I have been having the same problem of the belt getting hot and eventually breaking in just a short time of mowing. I have tried all of the suggestions and my belt will still get hot with the blades engaged just sitting still and not mowing grass. My sister gave me the mower because of the same problem and could no longer afford taking it to the lawn mower repair shop and spending money on it. I am mechanically inclined and can fix most anything but this has me puzzled.


----------



## jhngardner367

Did you use an OEM belt,or an aftermarket belt ? MTD uses a specific sizing , on their belts,along with a different angle. If the belt is an after market,it won't last.


----------



## Dogboy

Yes, I have used OEM belts and after market belts. The last belt that I used is a Kevlar heavy duty belt that is supposed to be equal to OEM belt.


----------



## Fredneck

u replaced all the mandrel assemblies?


----------



## jhngardner367

Ok , the double pulley is the sliding sheave. It is actually what changes the speed of the tractor.
As you select a different speed,the center is supposed to slide up,or down,to change the speed. If it is rusty,or the center sticks,it will wear the belts quickly.
Also,if you use non OEM belts,they won't last long,either,due to the odd length,and angles they have.


----------

